# Ram für i5 6600K



## ottojo (28. August 2015)

*Ram für i5 6600K*

Hi!
Stelle mir gerade ein System zusammen mit dem neuen Skylake i5 6600K.
Als Mainboard hab ich das Asus Z170 Pro Gaming rausgesucht.
Welchen DDR4 Ram braucht man da? 
Laut Intel Seite (ARK | Intel® Coreâ„¢ i5-6600K Processor (6M Cache, up to 3.90 GHz)) unterstützt der Prozessor DDR4-1866/2133 Ram. Ist die Zahl der Ram Takt in Mhz?
Was gibt es für unterschiedliche Modelle, oder soll ich einfach irgend ein Kit nehmen auf dem DDR4-2133 steht?
Auf der Intel Seite steht auch "Max # of Memory Channels:	2". Bedeutet das, dass man am besten ein Kit mit 2 Modulen nutzt??? Mainboard hat ja 4 Steckplätze...
Und wie viel GB sind notwendig (Soll nicht zu teuer werden, will aber zocken können, hätte mal 8GB genommen, kann man ja einfach nachrüsten...)?
Danke schon mal im Vorraus!


Edit:
Hab die gefunden: Crucial 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR4-2133 Memory (CT4K4G4DFS8213) - PCPartPicker Deutschland
(auch als 8GBx2: Crucial 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2133 Memory (CT2K8G4DFD8213) - PCPartPicker Deutschland), taugt das was? wenn ja, 4x4GB oder 2x8GB?


----------



## flotus1 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Ram für i5 6600K*

Der Speichercontroller auf dem Prozessor unterstützt garantiert DDR4 2133, mehr ist in der Regel aber gar kein Problem. Da dein Board auch  schnellerem RAM unterstützt kannst du auch schnelleren nehmen. Die Mehrkosten halten sich in Grenzen wenn du es nicht üertreibst.

2 Speicherkanäle bedeutet für dich dass du mindestens 2 DIMMs brauchst um die volle Speicherbandbreite nutzen zu können. Laufen würde es auch mit nur einem DIMM, aber eben nur mit halber Bandbreite. Setzt du 4 DIMMs ein hast du auch die volle Bandbreite.

Da du sowieso schon eine teure Platform gewählt hast würde ich dir raten mit 2 mal 8GB anzufangen. Da finden sich dann auch mehr  dual rank Module was der Speicherbandbreite nochmal zu Gute kommt.
Je nach Geldbeutel kannst du dir dann ein Kit aus dieser Liste aussuchen:
Speicher mit Standard: DDR4, Bauform: DIMM, Typ: unbuffered (UDIMM), EinzelmodulgrÃ¶ÃŸe: 8GB, Anzahl Module: 2x, Rank: dual Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Meine Wahl wären wahrscheinlich die Kingston HyperX.

Da die ganze Speicherbandbreitengeschichte für Spiele eher wenig Performancezuwachs bringt wenn man nicht mit einer integrierten Grafikkarte spielt kannst du alternativ auch das billigste DDR4-2133 Kit nehmen das du findest. Das wäre wahrscheinlich das erste im verlinkten Preisvergleich.


----------



## ottojo (28. August 2015)

*AW: Ram für i5 6600K*

Also es bringt keinen vorteil einen 2400 statt 2133 zu nehmen? wie ist das mit OC? kann man nicht auch noch künstlich den takt hochdrehen?


----------



## flotus1 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Ram für i5 6600K*

In der Regel bringt schnellerer RAM in Spielen keinen nennenswerten Vorteil.
Da die Extrakosten für schnelleren RAM gemessen am Gesamtbudget für das System nur wenige Prozent sind und auch die Leistungssteigerung im unteren einstelligen Prozentbereich liegen dürfte kann man trotzdem zu etwas schnellerem RAM greifen wenn es nicht auf den letzten Euro ankommt.

Übertakten kannst du natürlich versuchen wenn dein BIOS das unterstützt.


----------



## markus1612 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Ram für i5 6600K*



ottojo schrieb:


> Also es bringt keinen vorteil einen 2400 statt 2133 zu nehmen? wie ist das mit OC? kann man nicht auch noch künstlich den takt hochdrehen?


Man nimmt auch nicht 2400 statt 2133, sondern 3000 statt 2133MHz.


----------

